# Zoya Nail Polish Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 13, 2012)

Polish in "Celine."  More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 3, 2012)

Zoya Beach Collection 2012: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 3, 2012)

Zoya Surf Collection 2012: full photos & review here.


----------

